# Sexing multis



## andyfoster10 (Jun 22, 2008)

Can some 1 sex these please


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Top is female bottom male.


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

: victory:the fail safe way if you must is check sides of belly and you will see a string of nipples on both sides you can see them through the fur forms a differant line of fur,,even easier on young have a look...: victory:


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

1st is female 2nd is male, females always has a lump close to tail


----------

